#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Which are the effective eCommerce business models in 2019?

## Bhavya

There are lots of eCommerce business models are thriving. By 2020 it is expected that online stores sales will increase to 78%. In eCommerce to hit profitability you need to have a solid business plan,knowledge of your market, Careful research about products, intuition and effective eCommerce business models. So can you guys tell me which are the effective eCommerce business models in 2019?

----------

